# Had this saw three months



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

That is the one I want. It can be wired 110 also. Congrats on the great deal and aquisition.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the review. This is on my list of possible future aquisitions.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like a heck-of-a saw for the money. Thnx for the review


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

I think you got a great deal. Enjoy.


----------



## klassenl (Feb 13, 2011)

I have had this same saw for almost 2 years now and the fence is the only thing that isn't stellar for this price point.


----------

